# In the middle of the session my screen went BLACK!



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

AHHH... Don't *DO* that!!! 

My heart left my chest for a second there! I was in the middle of a browsing session and the colors all went BLACK! It took me a second to realize that I didn't need a new monitor and it was just you guys making the place all pretty and all!!!

Anyway...I need to go into my preferences and get the old colors back for me. I don't look good in black. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry about that Tony. I was doing something with your Avatar and for some reason your scheme setting got changed.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

's'a'right! 

I got it fixed. It's easy enough. Love that feature.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hats off to Chris!

As you know we were having Database Errors that started on Friday Night, Chris took a good part of Sunday fixing the problem, which we found out wasn't actually our problem at all but a problem with our ISP.

But while we were all scratching our heads Chris took the board down to go through everything, now a lot of features work and you can expect to see some new things added soon. 

(Leak Alert... Such as the ability to upload and change your own Avatar) Did I say that?  

Great Job Chris! We are trying our best to keep DBStalk.COM on the cutting edge. 

We thank everyone for their patience, and thank everyone for visiting DBStalk.COM!


----------

